# Bernie Sanders is now leading Hillary Clinton by 9 points.



## AZ Jim (Sep 7, 2015)

Meanwhile Bush tanks...

*Bernie Sanders Surges Past Hillary Clinton, Jeb Bush Implodes in New 2016 Poll*



*celebrity.yahoo.com*/news/bernie-sanders-surges-past-hillary-clinton-jeb-bush-123009744.html
By Jordan Chariton 7 hours ago                By Jordan Chariton  7 hours ago        





 
      .    View photo

      Bernie Sanders Surges Past Hillary Clinton, Jeb Bush Implodes in New 2016 Poll



                  Bernie Sanders has moved past Hillary Clinton for the first  time in the 2016 presidential campaign, jumping ahead of the former  Secretary of State by nine points in New Hampshire.
 In a new NBC News/Wall Street journal poll,  Sanders sits at 49 percent vs. Clinton’s 38 percent; the poll showed  many voters cited Clinton’s personal email use as a problem for them.
 As the Vermont Senator surges, former Florida Governor Jeb  Bush — once thought to be the shoo-in candidate for the Republicans —  fell to 6 percent support in an Iowa poll, 23 points behind frontrunner  Donald Trump. The real estate mogul drew 29 percent support while Dr.  Ben Carson came in second at 22 percent.
*Also Read:* Bernie Sanders Shreds Reporter's Hair Question: 'I Am Running for President on Serious Issues'
  In New Hampshire, Trump is also out in front at 28 percent;  Ohio Governor John Kasich comes in at second at 12 percent and and  Carson is at 11 percent.
 Media is covering the polls at length on a slow Labor Day  news day; the results on the Democratic side fuel the increasing talk  for Vice President Joe Biden to enter the race.
 Biden drew 12 percent of the vote in New Hampshire without officially announcing his candidacy.
*Also Read:* Bernie Sanders Draws 27,000 Supporters at LA Rally Calling for 'Grassroots Revolution'
  As a strong debater and authentic speaker with appeal to  blue-collar voters, Clinton’s slide will surely play a factor in the  vice president’s decision, which is expected to be announced by the end  of September.


----------



## BobF (Sep 7, 2015)

But that lead is only in New Hampshire.   If the nations vote was in a tie, New Hampshire could then break the tie.   But for now, not a game changing vote at all.    Maybe next spring it will look better for both.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 7, 2015)

I like Bernie, good for him!  Bush hopefully will stay tanked, rather have Trump over him.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 7, 2015)

Looking forward to two very interesting conventions.


----------



## Shirley (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm still hoping that somebody will emerge that I really want to vote for. I nominate Senator Richard Burr of NC.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 7, 2015)

According to today's paper, the Democratic campaign is a class act, especially compared to the Republicans. Sanders and Clinton refuse to say anything bad about each other.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 7, 2015)

We need to be very careful about nominating Sanders.  He is a self described Democratic Socialist... the uninformed with automatically disqualify him for that.. I'm not sure he can win in the General.   Hillary is not the best, however she is  so much better than any Republican.  Remember ALL the "scandals" being dug up by Republicans is 100% propaganda..  they are working overtime.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 7, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> We need to be very careful about nominating Sanders.  He is a self described Democratic Socialist... the uninformed with automatically disqualify him for that.. I'm not sure he can win in the General.   Hillary is not the best, however she is  so much better than any Republican.  Remember ALL the "scandals" being dug up by Republicans is 100% propaganda..  they are working overtime.



The problem is there are unfortunately the hopelessly uniformed and uneducated voting especially in the deep south.


----------



## ~Lenore (Sep 7, 2015)

*Yes, us dumb southerners, are a problem.

Wouldn't it have been better if y'all had just let us alone to be our own country then all you smart norhterner socialists could be happy and us Southerners would be too!  nthego:

Hindsight is always best.  
*


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 7, 2015)

~Lenore said:


> *Yes, us dumb southerners, are a problem.
> 
> Wouldn't it have been better if y'all had just let us alone to be our own country then all you smart norhterner socialists could be happy and us Southerners would be too!  nthego:
> 
> ...



Actually Texas is not a "deep south" state.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 7, 2015)

Well considering that the Southern states take back more federal aid than they pay in taxes...  They'd soon be begging for Foreign aid instead.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 7, 2015)

You know for years off and on, Texas has "talked" secession from the United States but nothing of the kind will ever happen but I agree with Lenore it is a sentiment by some there.  I'd love to see Texas survive on it's own.  Best thing Texas ever produced was Ann Richards, former Governor  (RIP Ann)


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm backing Bernie


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 8, 2015)

Bernie would insure a Trump presidency...


----------



## Davey Jones (Sep 8, 2015)

Voters that totally believe in polls have no business even voting. Do you own homework and don't let others do it for you.


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 8, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> Voters that totally believe in polls have no business even voting. Do you own homework and don't let others do it for you.



That's right, they should vote for themselves and not party strategists. Those who actually make decisions based on polls are interlopers.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Butterfly (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm still hoping Joe Biden runs.  Otherwise, I'd rather have Bernie Sanders than Hillary Clinton.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 5, 2015)

Even if he is a "Socialist"?


----------



## WhatInThe (Oct 5, 2015)

They say his 'socialist' label will hurt him but just like Trump stuff is bouncing off him. Biden is going to play cagey. To show a unified front most Democrats will let Hillary's campaign die a natural death. First, the FIRST Democratic debate is next week then two weeks later the Republicans will have had their 3rd debate. I think many were hoping the debates would nothing but a rubber stamp for Hillary but now she might have to fight-it all depends if the candidates want the job more than getting their party in there.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm looking forward to her debating Sanders...  I always hoped Sanders would get in and pull Clinton back over to the left.. which it appears he is doing..  I really don't think Biden is getting in.. It's just another distraction by the media..


----------

